# Going to Yellowstone



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

My wife and I wanted to plan a trip to Yellowstone in mid May 2013. We have a slide in truck camper w/chev 4x4. Any suggestions on the weather conditions/temps around that time of year. Also, anything we should be concerned about? Is it a good time to go?


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

We camped in June and at night the temps went in to the upper 30's. We were in a tent too. You may consider setting up camp at Grand Teton. Not as many visitors and the campsites I find are a little nicer. The Yellowstone park is only about a 20 minute drive. Other than that, not much to worry about except be sure to use the bear box for food storage (even if you are in your truck camper as the bear boxes are steel). I could have spent a couple of months there so enjoy.

Jack


----------



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Jack, Whats a bear box and where do you get them?


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

In Grand Teton and Yellowstone, a Bear box is a large green steel box painted green. It is about the size of a transformer found in a subdivision (about 2 x 2 x4 ft). They are located in the campgrounds supplied by the park. You are required to store you food items in them. Another thing to keep in mind, is there is a curfew (10:00 it think) on the use of generators. None of the campsites have full hookups. So bring extra blankets for May. 

Jack


----------



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks again Jack. I thought I had to go out and purchase one. Do the Grand Teton campsites have electricity? How long were you there? So I am assuming that you did day trips to Yellowstone? 
Randy


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

No electricity at any of the campsites. We were there for only a week. I could have stayed about a month if I had the time. Yes we took day trips to Yellowstone. It was worth the extra 20 minutes to stay at Grand Teton. We had very few other campers around us. We also were able to fish and caught several trout. Makes for a nice dinner.

Jack


----------



## rjkaroses (Sep 6, 2011)

Jack,
Thanks for all the info. I'll have to do some planning now
Randy


----------

